# Okay, what am I missing?  No Reference View



## pdxrjt (Dec 14, 2016)

Not sure I would use reference view much, but I've read a couple posts about it and wanted to check out the feature.  I did not see the tab in the Develop or Library module tools bar with the little magnifying glass and picture? as noted in the Adobe Help Page here.  According to the LR Info, I have LRcc, 2015.6   When I am in the creative cloud app or hit update, they both tell me I am up to date.  What am I doing wrong?  Many Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 14, 2016)

Try to update manually: Install Photoshop Lightroom


----------



## clee01l (Dec 14, 2016)

pdxrjt said:


> When I am in the creative cloud app or hit update, they both tell me I am up to date.  What am I doing wrong?  Many Thanks


In Creative Cloud App Manager, click on the "gear" and check for updates.   Also in Creative Cloud App Manager, click on the "gear" and click preferences, then Log Out and Log back in.  As a Last resort, reboot your computer to refersh you instance of Creative Cloud App Manager.


----------



## pdxrjt (Dec 14, 2016)

First, let me say thanks for the help.  Went to the manual update but it was for LR4,5,6 (versions I previously had) but not CC.  Tried logging in, out, rebooting the CC App Manager etc.  Nothing-my option was to open LR and I had 2015.6.  What is frustrating is that I updated PS about a week or so ago and Photo Raw within the past few days so I know CC App Manager was working.  Anyway, went to my account on the website and downloaded LR.  Interesting (it took some time) and I went out for a walk.  When I return from my walk, LR CC was now open and the CC App Manager was also (they were NOT when I left.)  The CC App Manager said it could not update because LR was open.  So I closed LR and CC App Manager changed from showing LR "Open" to LR Update available.  I clicked on update and it updated LR CC.  So now I have version 2015.8.    Wow, until I started the process manually, all I got was that LR CC was updated.  Arrrgh.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 14, 2016)

Good to hear. In case you ever have a problem again: Those installers are for Lightroom CC too. There is only one version, your license determines what you get: Lightroom 6 or Lightroom CC.


----------



## pdxrjt (Dec 15, 2016)

Noted.  Appreciate the suggestions.


----------

